

Entrepreneur’s Don’t Think Enough - peterkchen
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2012/11/20/entrepreneurs-dont-think-enough-heres-what-to-do-about-it

======
SeppoErviala
Already discussed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4809176>

------
burnblue
Evidently neither do title writer's

